# FB page of poodles in HCC



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/PoodlesInHCC/

I'm not at all fond of the AKC continental clip, but the HCC I like a lot. Jazz doesn't have enough coat for it, but maybe next summer I'll try it on Blue.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love that clip. It shows the athletic body of a well conditioned dog very well. I use it as my winter clip for Lily. I find if she has a good jacket that she stays warm even if her back end is nearly naked.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Catherine, how long is the hair in Lily's jacket? Blue's coat is thick and curly, but it's only about 1 to 1.5 inches now, and that doesn't seem long enough.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that silver at the top of the page!!! <3


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I love the one of the Louters' apricot (?) dog on the lure course. Beautiful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JudyD Lily's jacket is very short right now, only about an inch, because I couldn't attend to it the way I wanted to in late November and early December. You have to just decide you want to do it and start somewhere. I actually think it is a little easier to set the line for the jacket when the coat is short. I don't do rosettes and her head fall is very long and unconventional.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I am just noticing this thread and I love the unbanded top knot in this clip! I had not ever really seen this clip before, but I like it MUCH better than the show continental. Looks so much more comfortable for the dog and owner?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I really, really like this clip. My groomer does a nice job on Blue's kennel clip and Jazz's Miami, but she isn't experienced with anything more complicated than that. I messaged Blue's breeder, who is a professional groomer, to ask if she'd groom him for us this spring, when we visit our daughter, who lives a couple of hours away from her. Once Gloria sets the pattern, my groomer can keep it going.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

This is my favorite clip for Jazz to show in and the variations are endless. In 2014 she had rosettes, short ears, and a scissored topknot. In 2015 she had no rosettes, long ears, and banded topknot. Her blanket is always short so it doesn't matt under her vest.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, spindledreams. I like the short topknot and ears very much. (The rosettes, not so much, although they look very nice on your Jazz.) You said the blanket (jacket?) is short. How long is short?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Nice. I loved that silver too. A nice, non-extreme clip.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Her jacket is kept about 2 inches long at the max so we don't have to worry about mats. As long as you balance everything the jacket can be as long or short as you want. For the best effect you do have to balance hair length with the topknot length. If you look closely at the photos you will see her jacket hair is longer in the second one by a little bit so it looks better with her longer topknot and ears. I was using her to learn banding or it would have been shorter like in 2014. Her first groom after we got home she got those trimmed as my pup now has enough hair for me to band her.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Okay, so somewhere between one and two inches. Thanks to Catherine and spindledreams.


----------

